# Beethoven's Late Quartet for Piano for Four hands



## nhooram (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi, I've gotten into Beethoven's late quartets lately and the third movement of his 15th string quartet has completely captivated my soul. It pained me not to be able to play such a beautiful piece alone, as It is a string quartet, so I started to arrange it for piano. I am still in the process of it but I found an arrangement of that piece for piano for four hands by Hugo Ulrich. Does anyone know where I could find a recorded copy of that piano transcription?


----------

